# Weather



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks like you guys along northern coast are having some heavy seas today. Hope all the piers stay together


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Especially Rodanthe and Avon...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

don brinson said:


> Hope all the piers stay together


Jennette's should have no problems, but I worry about the older piers on wooden pilings.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> Especially Rodanthe and Avon...


yea, kind of the ones I was worried about to


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Been researching and can't find a reason for why the surf is so high? Any answers? Thanks.


----------



## putinanny (Oct 22, 2014)

dlpetrey said:


> Been researching and can't find a reason for why the surf is so high? Any answers? Thanks.


Strong high pressure to the north combined with a low pressure off the coast. Both of those together creating strong winds coming out of the north. Pressure Gradiant affect is what I think they call it.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

put, that's what it's called. The clockwise wind circulation around a H, and the counter clockwise flow around a low. The outer bands of each circulation meet in between the two systems and when the low is to the south and the high to the north, they meet somewhere and at that point, the wind is the strongest. The map shows the why of it.

http://hint.fm/wind/


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

don brinson said:


> yea, kind of the ones I was worried about to


 Yep,Avon has issues right now and has lost a piling near center of pier..


----------



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

Garry lost 1 lost at the end of his pier yesterday afternoon, broke off at the bottom. Piling was beating against the other ones until they went out & cut it loose. Waves coming in crashing over the end of pier, 4 of them hanging over rail cutting a piling loose


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

wdbrand said:


> put, that's what it's called. The clockwise wind circulation around a H, and the counter clockwise flow around a low. The outer bands of each circulation meet in between the two systems and when the low is to the south and the high to the north, they meet somewhere and at that point, the wind is the strongest. The map shows the why of it.
> 
> http://hint.fm/wind/


Thansk guys. Pretty interesting. Hate it for the pier owners and property owners though. Prayers for them.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Its a shame what people have to do to make a living. But when you live in a little slice of heaven. I remember back in mid oct. 84 or 85 on rodanthe pier , it went by different name then. Any way spray was shooting up 3 feet thu the cracks on the deck boards when the seas came breaking. Russell had several deck boards pulled trying to drill some holes to replace some braces that had come loose to the wave damage. I was down to do some fishing with him. My job that day was to warn him when the sea was coming so he could put down the drill and not get a good shock. Salt water is a very good conductor of electric. Well being a brother , I may of been a little slow in some of my warnings!
Any way he got it done after some very sharp words for me,and the storm passed any we caught a lot of drum that week.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Kenny, from what I've been able to see from some pic's and cam's it don't look good. Hoping all stays safe and pier stay together.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Its the most overwash I've seen since I have been in Dare county. This morning at 8 going North, Oramar was pouring over 12. Surf was so high at Dillons that It was just running over their parking lot and across the street. Could still walk around in the parking lots.
On the way North their was also overwash at Ramp 30 I think . The surf had cut a small stream right to Highway 12 from the beach. Thats something you never see. Top of Rodanthe was taking major flooding on every Ocean side street. From Macs North there was a huge amount of foam that had collected right in the ditch and on the highway. I was heading to Sea Gull lane to do some work but the tide was already 6" deep on Seagulls pavement and streaming over the dunes that owners have chosen not to replenish. Police showed up to close 12 at least temporarily. WAs a tough call but we yanked it out of there for the day. Did not want to take a chance on getting a vehicle stuck. On the way back, all of the motels ocean side parking lots in Buxton were absolutely full of tide. Suppose it was a good choice.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Big Moon on Top of it


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

anyone know how the turtle & plover eggs have made out so far? Hope they wash across hwy 12 clear into the sound. Oh wait, their all gone.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Just by looking at some of the webcams it looks like that multi-million dollar beach nourishment around the S curves took a serious beatdown .. but I'm sure if they hadn't done it the damage would have been much worse to both road and beach structures. Wonder where all that sand ended up ??????????


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

aln said:


> Just by looking at some of the webcams it looks like that multi-million dollar beach nourishment around the S curves took a serious beatdown .. but I'm sure if they hadn't done it the damage would have been much worse to both road and beach structures. Wonder where all that sand ended up ??????????


Hatteras Inlet


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Garboman said:


> Hatteras Inlet


Does the sand lost on the beaches go south to Hatteras inlet or north up to Oregon inlet ? I didn't know if the fact that you were north of the cape point made a difference on the current flows. I know Topsail island seems to have a loss of beach on the North end and gain on the South end. But the north end of Topsail Island has a large river dumping into the ocean at the inlet. Which would make you think it would deposit all the river carries down stream to the north end of the island .


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

don brinson said:


> Does the sand lost on the beaches go south to Hatteras inlet or north up to Oregon inlet ? I didn't know if the fact that you were north of the cape point made a difference on the current flows. I know Topsail island seems to have a loss of beach on the North end and gain on the South end. But the north end of Topsail Island has a large river dumping into the ocean at the inlet. Which would make you think it would deposit all the river carries down stream to the north end of the island .


Sand moves South on NE blows does not seem to come back on a hard SW.

Hard SW

Sand that formerly moved South from Nags Head, now hits the South side Jetty and is redirected into Oregon Inlet, which is why there is a dredge on station most of the year and why Rodanthe has lost 400 hundred feet of dune and beach since 1965.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Garboman said:


> Sand moves South on NE blows does not seem to come back on a hard SW.
> 
> Sand that formerly moved South from Nags Head, now hits the South side Jetty and is redirected into Oregon Inlet, which is why there is a dredge on station most of the year and why Rodanthe has lost 400 hundred feet of dune and beach since 1965.


Corrected previous post. El Garbo


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey Any of you topsail guys , can you cofirm for me, i saw a video on facebook that show 21 homes lost or seriously damaged in the last two days from this NE


----------

